# Looking for a wounded vet...Deer Park/La Porte area



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

got a message today about a group that is doing a fundraiser. they are looking to help a wounded warrior/vet or prior service member in need that lives in the Deer Park/La Porte area. 

I don't know exactly what they have planned, but I do know they are trying to determine who the recipient of the fundraiser wi8ll be by THIS FRIDAY, November 30.

If you know of someone, please send me a PM, ASAP.


----------

